# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Նույնիսկ   երջանկությանը   մարդ   չի  կարող   անվերջ   սպասել

## unknown

Ժողովուրդ,ես   թեմայի   վերաբերյալ   ով   ինչ   մտածում  է   թող   գրի:Ստեղծագործականիս   համարա:Օգնեք:

----------


## Kita

Կարող է ստողծագործականի համար տարբեր տեսակետներ և կարծիքներ են պետք, որոնք նա պիտի համեմատի և ընդհանուր եզրակացության գա :Wink:

----------


## unknown

Սա    ստեղծագործականիս   թեմանա   ոչ   մի   կերպ    չեմ  կարում   սկսեմ,կարողա    ինչ   որ   մեկիդ  լավ   մտքեր   լինի  կապված   այս   թեմայի   հետ?Հուսով  եմ   հասկացաք   ինչ   էի   ուզում:

----------


## unknown

Վայ   Kit   մերսի   դու  ինձ   փրկեցիր :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Սա    ստեղծագործականիս   թեմանա   ոչ   մի   կերպ    չեմ  կարում   սկսեմ,կարողա    ինչ   որ   մեկիդ  լավ   մտքեր   լինի  կապված   այս   թեմայի   հետ?Հուսով  եմ   հասկացաք   ինչ   էի   ուզում:


Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ստեղծագործականս»: Դա կուրսայինի նման է մի բա՞ն է:  :Smile:

----------


## unknown

> Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ստեղծագործականս»: Դա կուրսայինի նման է մի բա՞ն է:


Այո :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Արդեն ավելորդ գրառմները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Ahik

Կարող ես երջանկությունն ու հույսը նաըել մեկ հարթության մեջ:
Իմ կարծիքով դրանք բավականին մոտ հասկացություններ են :Xeloq:

----------


## Ծով

Է՜հ, թեպետ շատ ենք ասում, բայց մարդը անվերջ ոչինչ չի կարող անել: Ամեն ինչն էլ մարդու համար ինչ-որ տեղ վերջ ունի, դա կլինի պայքարի վերջ :LOL: , թե՞ սպասման այն կվերջանա հենց այն տեղում, որտեղ մարդը վերջակետ կդնի կամ ինչ-որ կերպ վերջակետ կդրվի...
Երջանկությանը սպասե՛ք, անընդհատ, որովհետև բացարձակ երջանկություն չկա...
Բայց երջանկությանը մի՛ սպասեցրեք՝ սպասման անվերջությունը չկորցնելու համար...
հույսի կտոր ա... :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ճիշտ ասվեց, որ հույսին շատ մոտ է… երբ սպասում ես, ուրեմն կա հույս, այն դեռ չի մահացել ու ապրում է հոգումդ… 
դա է սպասումը` հույս…

ինչպես ամեն ինչ այս կյանքում, այնպես էլ երջանկությունը կամ նրան ուղղված սպասումը անվերջ չի կարող լինել… 

Երջանկությունն իրենից ներկայացնում է շատ փոքրիկ պահեր մեր կյանքում… մեր խնդիրն է բռնել այդ երջանիկ պահերը, որոնք գուցե մի վայրկյան են տևում… այն պետք է զգաս ու վայելես…. գուցե այդ երջանկությունը միայն մեկ համբույրի կամ ժպիտի, բարի հայացքի կամ կողքինիդ մասին հոգ տանելու մեջ է… 
իսկ մարդիկ սովորաբար բաց են թողնում, հասկանում են, երբ որ արդեն անցել է… 

Երբ երջանկության մեկ դուռ փակվում է մեր առաջ, մեկ ուրիշը բացվում է…   բայց շատ հաճախ մենք այնքան երկար ենք նայում այն փակված դռանը, որ չենք նկատում այն մեկը, որ բացվել է մեզ համար…_

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Երջանկությունը իրադարձություն չէ , որ մարդ սպասի դրան : Երջանկությունը կյանքն է : Մարդը երջանիկ է : Այլապես նա չէր իմանա ինչ բան է երջանկությունը :

----------


## Ծով

> Երջանկությունը իրադարձություն չէ , որ մարդ սպասի դրան : Երջանկությունը կյանքն է : Մարդը երջանիկ է : Այլապես նա չէր իմանա ինչ բան է երջանկությունը :


էէէ..Հո'վ...երբ մայրը սպասում է իր երեխայի ծնվելուն, դա երջանկության սպասումն է...
Իսկ երբ երեխան ծնվում է, այդ ծնունդը ինքնին իրադարձություն է, երջանիկ իրադարձություն :Wink: 
Երջանկությունը եթե կյանք է, ուրեմն կյանքին սպասելը երջանկության սպասումն է այս դեպքում...
ջաաաաաաաաաաան :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Ես մի անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ երջանկությունը առողջության նման մի բան է. նա կա, եթե դու մորացել ես նրան ու չես էլ հիշում: Իսկ եթե դու որոնում կամ սպասում ես նրան, ապա նա չկա կամ հեռու է քեզանից:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ես մի անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ երջանկությունը առողջության նման մի բան է. նա կա, եթե դու մորացել ես նրան ու չես էլ հիշում: Իսկ եթե դու որոնում կամ սպասում ես նրան, ապա նա չկա կամ հեռու է քեզանից:


Ես գիտեմ երջանկությունը մեզ մի անգամ է այցելում,
Իսկ հետո երբ հեռանում է, այցետոմսն է իր թողնում,
Ու հետո ամբողջ կյանքում մեր մենք նրան ենք որոնում,
Այն հասցեն որ նա թողնում է, կյանքում ոչ ոք չի գտնում...

Կամ

Երջանկություն, դու պոռնիկ ես անհոգ, իսկ ես հասարակ մի տղա,
Եվ չեմ կարող ես երկար պահել քեզ,
Դու ինձնից կփախչես, կփախչես...

Ընտրեք:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես գիտեմ երջանկությունը մեզ մի անգամ է այցելում,
> Իսկ հետո երբ հեռանում է, այցետոմսն է իր թողնում,
> Ու հետո ամբողջ կյանքում մեր մենք նրան ենք որոնում,
> Այն հասցեն որ նա թողնում է, կյանքում ոչ ոք չի գտնում...
> 
> Կամ
> 
> Երջանկություն, դու պոռնիկ ես անհոգ, իսկ ես հասարակ մի տղա,
> Եվ չեմ կարող ես երկար պահել քեզ,
> ...


10x :Hands Up:

----------


## unknown

Երեխեք   մերսիներ   բոլորիդ,ձեր   շնորհիվ  ես   արդեն  սկսել  եմ  իմ   ստեղծագործականը:Բայց   ինձ   հետաքրքիրա   ուրիշ   կարծիքներ  էլ  իմանալ   թեմայի   վերաբերյալ:

----------

